

SearchableGrailsDomainClassCompassClassMapperFactoryFactory - neilellis
https://github.com/gpc/searchable/pull/3

======
itsybitsycoder
OK, so I get that this patch is a joke, but I don't use Grails (or Ruby, or
Groovy, or Rails) so I can't tell if this entire project is supposed to be a
joke or not. It was merged in, and there was already a
SearchableGrailsDomainClassCompassClassMapperFactory in the codebase, so I'm
guessing yes? But a lot of the commits don't really seem like jokes...

~~~
vorg
The SearchableGrailsDomainClassCompassClassMapperFactory doesn't look like a
joke, only the ...FactoryFactory. I'm guessing this class was chosen because
it's the longest name in the Grails codebase. In fact, if you prepend the
package name, you get:

grails.plugin.searchable.internal.compass.mapping.SearchableGrailsDomainClassCompassClassMapperFactory

which is even more ridiculously lengthy.

The generated comment "graemerocher merged 1 commit into gpc:master from
CounterPillow:factoryfactory 7 hours ago" probably reveals that the nominal
project manager just merges in everything without checking it properly,
relying on his underlings to do all the real work. The real purpose of the
request could have been to expose this.

> I don't use Grails (or Ruby, or Groovy, or Rails) so I can't tell if this
> entire project is supposed to be a joke or not

I don't think Grails was intended to be a joke project, but a real way to skim
consulting fees away from Rails development. Recently, VMWare retrenched all
its 6 programmers working on Groovy and Grails development, not even selling
the business so I guess they valued it all as a cost center. So far 4 Grails
developers have formed a consultancy at OCI, all strictly consulting only,
with no probono work on improving the product. It could be the Grails project
manager arranged a backroom deal between VMWare and OCI for transfer of the
Grails consultants, with the retrenchment being a smokescreen to ditch the
Groovy maintenance programmers -- I wouldn't put something like that past them
based on their past behavior.

